# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  RPI: COVID-19: Perfect Cover for Mandatory Biometric ID

## PAF

Ron Paul Institute
by Kurt Nimmo   
Thursday April 9, 2020



Now that the state and its media have falsely characterized the coronavirus as a pandemic closing in on the 1918 flu pandemic (falsely attributed to Spain), it is time for the global elite and their technocrats to force not only highly-profitable (for Big Pharma) vaccines on the world but biometric IDs as well. 

“As countries begin to lift coronavirus lockdowns, biometric identification can help verify those who have already had the infection, and ensure that the vulnerable get the vaccine when it is launched, health and technology experts said,” reports Reuters.


_A biometric ID system can keep a record of [the infected] and those getting the vaccine, said Larry Dohrs, Southeast Asia head at iRespond, a Seattle-based nonprofit that launched its technology last month._


The pretense for this—as it was for the US decimation of Libya, Syria, and Iraq—is “humanitarianism,” according to iRespond and Simprints, a British NGO partnered with Johns Hopkins University’s Global mHealth Initiative, the latter connected to the US military and its “Dark Winter” and “Event 201” pandemic scenarios (see Whitney Webb: All Roads Lead to Dark Winter). 

 Total surveillance requires 24/7 monitoring of individuals—especially those included in the Main Core database of activists and political enemies of the state—and biometric technology introduced during the hysteria of an exaggerated health threat fits the bill. 

*ID2020*—a project initiated by the Rockefeller Foundation, Bill Gates and Microsoft, transnational pharmaceutical corporations, and technology firms—is pushing the concept that every human on the planet needs biometric verification because “to prove who you are is a fundamental and universal human right,” according to the ID2020 website. 

“What they really want is a fully standardized data collection and retrieval format, and cross-border sharing of identities of the entire population of the planet, in order for the stand-alone AI-powered command center to work without a hitch, and for purposes of calculating everyone’s potential contribution, and threat to the system,” explains OffGrid Healthcare. 

 If you believe this is dangerously close to China’s “social credit” system, you’re not far off the mark. 

 Introducing this totalitarian technology under the cover of a supposed pandemic rife with speculation and a dearth of hard numbers is a near-perfect cover for “patient ID technology” producing data on individuals shared with the state and its corporate partners. 

 A vaccine ostensibly designed to combat COVID-19 will become mandatory and those who resist will be blacklisted as public health criminals. They will be locked out of society, similar to Chinese citizens suffering under China’s totalitarian social credit system. 

Martin Armstrong believes the healthcare-industrial complex and the state will surreptitiously introduce a nanotech ID and tracking chip along with a cocktail of vaccine toxins, or they will sell it to the public as a way to identify those presumably infected. 


_
The proposal is a digital certificate that verifies if you have been vaccinated and was developed by MIT and Microsoft. They are looking at merging this with Bill Gates’ ID2020. It is entirely possible that this scare has been a deliberate plot to get people to accept these digital implants. Refuse, and you will be prohibited from social gatherings. Like 9/11 conditioned us to be x-rayed before entering a plane, now the next stage is to embed digital markers that they have been using in dogs and cats.
_

COVID-19 is the perfect Trojan horse for a control freak state itching to not only micromanage the lives of ordinary citizens but also ferret out critics and potential adversaries and punish them as enemies of the state. The latter is the primary objective. History is replete with examples—from Stalin and Mao to Hitler and Mussolini, with lesser autocrats and dictators along the way. 


http://ronpaulinstitute.org/archives...-biometric-id/

----------


## Ender

Exactly. This is the whole purpose of this crazed lockdown.

----------


## bv3

They spent 50+ years getting the board set up, and now they flip the switch.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Interesting this could be like one of my nightmare scenarios where everyone is wearing the mark and you arent wearing the mark therefore if you arent wearing the mark you wont be allowed as normally as others.

I dont think how everyone will accpet this though. This reminds me of a movie recently a while back.




> The proposal is a digital certificate that verifies if you have been vaccinated and was developed by MIT and Microsoft. They are looking at merging this with Bill Gates’ ID2020. It is entirely possible that this scare has been a deliberate plot to get people to accept these digital implants. Refuse, and you will be prohibited from social gatherings. Like 9/11 conditioned us to be x-rayed before entering a plane, now the next stage is to embed digital markers that they have been using in dogs and cats.






> “If they develop a funnel for digital passports, that will automatically ‘trickle down’ and be adopted by all of the different countries,” Pointner said of those agencies. *Digital passports can eventually be part of digital “identity wallets*.”


Digital Wallets is a very dangerous crossing line. There will be alot of people who wont like this idea at all.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

AngryCanadian AngryCanadian is offline
Member



Posts
7,189
Join Date
Dec 2011
Interesting this could be like one of my nightmare scenarios where everyone is wearing the mark and you arent wearing the mark therefore if you arent wearing the mark you wont be allowed as normally as others.

I dont think how everyone will accpet this though. This reminds me of a movie recently a while back.

The proposal is a digital certificate that verifies if you have been vaccinated and was developed by MIT and Microsoft. They are looking at merging this with Bill Gates ID2020. It is entirely possible that this scare has been a deliberate plot to get people to accept these digital implants. Refuse, and you will be prohibited from social gatherings. Like 9/11 conditioned us to be x-rayed before entering a plane, now the next stage is to embed digital markers that they have been using in dogs and cats.

If they develop a funnel for digital passports, that will automatically trickle down and be adopted by all of the different countries, Pointner said of those agencies. Digital passports can eventually be part of digital identity wallets.
Digital Wallets is a very dangerous crossing line. There will be alot of people who wont like this idea at all.



*In a way its beginning. Apple and Google can track infected persons and the phones that they interact with. Right now its an opt in basis but for how long.*

https://www.fox23.com/news/apple-goo...BE34RUBOIA7NI/

Apple and Google launched a major joint effort to leverage smartphone technology to contain the COVID-19 pandemic.

New software the companies plan to add to phones would make it easier to use Bluetooth wireless technology to track down people for who may have been infected by coronavirus carriers. The idea is to help national or regional governments roll out apps for so-called contact tracing that will run on iPhones and Android phones alike.

*The technology works by harnessing short-range Bluetooth signals. Using the Apple-Google technology, contact-tracing apps would gather a record of other phones with which they came into close proximity. Such data can be used to alert others who might have been infected by known carriers of the novel coronavirus, although only in cases where the phones' owners have installed the apps and agreed to share data with public-health authorities.*

----------


## pcosmar

So,, who didn't see this coming?

----------


## John-G

> So,, who didn't see this coming?



Everybody in my immediate family and 99.9% of the people who get the majority of their news from social media

----------


## pcosmar

> Everybody in my immediate family and 99.9% of the people who get the majority of their news from social media

----------

